# Generator



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

sounds like you ran across an inspector who actually knows a little bit


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Electek inc said:


> We installed 100's of residential generators and for the first time an inspector told us we need to change the existing dryer and range circuit to 4wire. Anybody heard of this?


What have you done with that bare conductor on those 100's of installs with three wire range and dryer circuits?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Assuming this is a permanent install connected to an automatic transfer switch:

Read 250.140 Exc. 3.

Did the installation of the transfer switch change your service panel into a sub-panel?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've also heard of this when the genset is considered a major upgrade to the house. Some towns / municipalities have their own codes to go by as well.


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

I appealed this under annex h 80.9 B and they reversed their decision and approved.


----------

